# Stage for speakers: pros and cons



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking into building a small stage up front for the speakers. Aside from aesthetics and sound absorption, what are everyone's thoughts on these. Few questions: am I ok to place subs up there as well, anything different to treat under the riser with in regard to type of speaker on top, is there a need to cut holes in top for sound to absorb into? I was also thinking of relocating wall outlets and speaker terminals to the top of the riser just behind the associated speaker to clean up the look. Curious to your thoughts and completed pictures of these. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just fill the open cavity of the stage with insulation and use glue and screws to hold it all together and you will be fine placing speakers or subs on top of it. Carpet over the wood is also advisable not paint.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You can put your speakers on the stage as well as your sub.

When you put your speakers on the stage try to maintain the correct height though. We put our sub under the front stage and it worked out fine. If you want to use your stage also as a bass trap you would put holes in the front of the stage, and then stuff it with insulation. I haven't went the last bit on ours of drilling the holes as I am not sure I need more bass trapping.


----------

